

The Anti-Stupid - shalmanese
http://blog.figuringshitout.com/the-anti-stupid/

======
jamesbressi
"I’ve also learned that, if it’s your birthday, you can ask a very nice
Ethiopian man very nicely and he will drive you and 9 of your friends 300
miles from Seattle to Portland and then back to Seattle in a H3 stretch
limousine for the cost of gas, a lap dance and a steak."

Now this is a story worth hearing...

------
Hexstream
"Paradoxically, this means that if you want to avoid stupidities, the way to
do so is to become even more stupid. It’s only by repeatedly trying stupid
things that you can learn where stupidities lie and how to spot them. Being
stupid as a reflex is the best way to hone your “wait, this is stupid”
detector and gives you a sixth sense about how to spot those buried landmines
of stupidities."

Sorry but _that's_ stupid, and I don't just mean "anti-smart". This guy seems
to have a fixation on stupidity. Ok, you need to fail a lot before you can win
and things like that, but let's not go overboard with it.

------
derefr
The word you are looking for is "rationality." It is indeed a completely
separate quality from intelligence.

------
necrecious
It might have been nice to see some examples of deep stupidity in the article.

All I got out of the article was you can do stupid stuff and enjoy it.

------
greenlblue
I think he's confusing anti-stupid with experiencing new things and deciding
on the merits of the experience.

------
JabavuAdams
I feel stupider for having read that.

